# 'X-Files' creator's Amazon pilot gets the green light, the truth is out there and streaming in early



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*'X-Files' creator's Amazon pilot gets the green light, the truth is out there and streaming in early 2014*

How's this for a pitch? "[T]his is a show that explores human frailty, possibility, terror and the triumph of the human spirit." Chris Carter likes to keep the things he's working on mysterious. The X-Files creator is a superstitious guy, apparently. Amazon's description of the forthcoming one-hour pilot is a bit more more helpful than Carter's -- but only a bit.

"The After follows eight strangers who are thrown together by mysterious forces and must help each other survive in a violent world that defies explanation." Sure it defies explanation, but it couldn't hurt to try, right?

Full Story Here


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Just finish watching the plot for The After and Bosch on Amazon Instant video. I like them both and since amazon indicated that they most likely only pick up one of five plot I gave Bosch the highest rating possible and The After one tick lower.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I watched *The After* and gave it 4/5 stars. I thought it was a little slow to develop. I also thought it far fetched that two people with such heavy accents would be part of such a small group of people unexpectedly thrown together. I though the ending had a great hook though.

I also watched *The Rebels*, a comedy centered around a pro football team. This one I enjoyed a lot and gave it 5/5 stars.


----------

